# DANGEROUS Flames!



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 18, 2021)

I picked up this frame as a 3 speed minus wheel set as an extra treat last time I saw Kirk Thomas , thanks Kirk. I would like to go back to a 3 speed but not right now. For now I threw a Bendix 70 set on it so I could ride it around. It needs a bit of cleaning and some more appropriate parts but it still turns heads. The seat is killer as well as the real swept back handlebars. The handlebars were wrapped with orange handlebar tape all the way down. Do I go with that or get some orange grips? All and any comments welcome


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Groovy!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 18, 2021)

That should clean up nicely!   
Personally, I would go with orange(preferred) or yellow grips.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 18, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> That should clean up nicely!
> Personally, I would go with orange(preferred) or yellow grips.




Thanks,I need to find a cool set of both orange preferred as well and yellow either way. If I find a wheel set I may wrap the whole bar '70s drop bar style. Maybe I could do a double wrap in yellow and orange with the grips and all. The $ available for this one already in the negative haha.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

Well I got this all cleaned up and have it listed locally on CL. Very happy with how this turned out. Have not seen this one  before, I would like to hold on to it but you can't keep em' all.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2021)

And yes I would like to kill my kids for drawing on my brick house with chalk. It was a target to practice pitching a softball. Notice its proximity to my family room window. I had to put an end to that quick.


----------



## AndyA (May 15, 2021)

I dig the bar tape! Picks up the orange on the seat. Great color combo.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2021)

AndyA said:


> I dig the bar tape! Picks up the orange on the seat. Great color combo.



Thanks buddy, I had not wrapped a set of bars in almost 40 years.


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 30, 2021)

Nicely done coaster! - am digging the fall color scheme for Upstate NY - should be a hot seller when the leaves are turning! 
Maybe add some orange/amber spoke reflectors to give some side bling and break up your black walls?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 30, 2021)

It is in a box on it's way to AR as we speak. I really liked that one but I can't keep them all.


----------

